# Her first go at a planted tank



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

My GF has been jealous of my planted tanks for quite some time now, and always wanted one, but was intimidated to start one herself. So for christmas I got her a sleak looking fluval ebi (she had a similar idea and bought me one too, haha) and some extra stuff to help get her started.

I thought I would share her progress, as i'm impressed with how things are coming along.










*Stuff:*

Aquarium - 8 Gallon Fluval Ebi

Substrate - Flourite black - Fluval Shrimp Stratum

Filtration - Fluval nano internal filter

Lighting - Fluval 13W CFL

Liquid C02 and ferts

Heating - marineland(75F)












*Stock:*

1x Halfmoon Plakat Betta

1x Ramshorn snail

*Soon to be added...* 

Otto cats

School of Sparrow Rasboras

Bamboo Shrimp, or something along those lines.


*Plants:*

Anubias Nana

Java fern

Java moss

Limnophila Sessiliflora

Rotala Indica


It's great to see her excited, and enjoying the hobby so far. Excited to see what comes from all of this...i'll be sure to keep this thread updated as it progresses.


W


----------



## saltykisses (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

saltykisses said:


> Very nice ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ...


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks good! Are you using Seachem Excel as the liquid Co2 or another brand? I bought some and it should arrive tomorrow but I'm not sure when I should introduce it to the tank.


----------



## wet leaves (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice . Beautiful plakat. . .


----------



## vinci89 (Jan 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Its going to look even better when java moss eventually grows over the drift wood.


----------



## Rbp917 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Gorgeous fish, and cute little tank. Looks nicer than my first crack at the hobby lol

Now, wait until her's is doing better than yours, eh?


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Menace said:


> Looks good! Are you using Seachem Excel as the liquid Co2 or another brand? I bought some and it should arrive tomorrow but I'm not sure when I should introduce it to the tank.


She is, we started at day one, and everything seems to be doing really well. If you're worried you can just do a lower dose than the recommendation.

W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

wet leaves said:


> Very nice . Beautiful plakat. . .


Thanks, I agree I am jealous of this little guy...It's hard to find Plakats around here, and nice ones at that.


W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

vinci89 said:


> Beautiful! Its going to look even better when java moss eventually grows over the drift wood.


Oh I agree. She is debating to swap it in for another type of moss, but eithier way it's going to look nice.

W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Rbp917 said:


> Well done!


Thanks! p.s. She'll hear all these compliments/feedback. She is just very busy with work and her professional practice exams.


W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> Gorgeous fish, and cute little tank. Looks nicer than my first crack at the hobby lol
> 
> Now, wait until her's is doing better than yours, eh?



Much better than my first planted too... by far! I'm quite proud, and welcome the compitition 


W


----------



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

much green, very beauty, wow


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Jsquared said:


> much green, very beauty, wow


Very green, she is debating whether to add a splash of red via plants.


----------



## saltykisses (Dec 30, 2013)

Ludwigia sp red variety grows to about 30cm..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

saltykisses said:


> Ludwigia sp red variety grows to about 30cm..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have Ludwigia sp red and will be giving her if she wants it.


W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is an updated picture! 










Current stock:
-Super Red Plakat
-5 dwarf pencil fish...(We love these little guys!)
-4 chilli Rasboras (She's getting more)
-1 oto cat

Plants and fish are very happy! All amazing eaters, and she is having a lot of fun with it all. 

W


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

That's a great start. I'm a bit surprised how easily you're able to get what I've always considered hard to get fish! More power to you!

Nano fish are really tough to get where I'm at unfortunately


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

STS_1OO said:


> That's a great start. I'm a bit surprised how easily you're able to get what I've always considered hard to get fish! More power to you!
> 
> Nano fish are really tough to get where I'm at unfortunately


She has been religiously checking her LFS since january for amazing nano fish... and they finally got what she was looking for. 

W


----------



## ahoysteven (Dec 28, 2012)

that fish is dope!


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

The dwarf pencil fish in there larger than the <1" that they're listed to grow to be. Is that just an illusion at work? 

I'm considering these for my 17" long Fluval Spec V!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

STS_1OO said:


> The dwarf pencil fish in there larger than the <1" that they're listed to grow to be. Is that just an illusion at work?
> 
> I'm considering these for my 17" long Fluval Spec V!


Definitely an illusion from motion blur and angle.nothing more than an inch.

W


----------

